# Can you tell?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Can you tell the gender of a baby pigeon at a very young age?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

The real answer is No. 

The only exception is through sex-link mating and knowing the actual color genes of the parent birds.


----------

